# Will change in law effect ability to buy in donor sperm/eggs?



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I just wondered what you all thought - when I heard on the news that you could now buy drugs privately to support/top up NHS tx I wondered, though think it very unlikely, whether this would mean you could buy in donor sperm to use with NHS funding. I don't know anything about donor eggs I am afraid. 

This exact situation may be where we find ourselves, we are   our PCT will fund another tx (though we are not very hopeful) but we know there will be a long wait for sperm with the clinic that we will have to use but if they funded it we could probably pull together the money to buy in sperm (our clinic now accepts sperm from European Sperm Bank). I just wondered what you all thought? 

Tiny xx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

sorry Tiny - no idea about this one  
I should imagine though (and there's no basis for this) that   is not in the category of meds/ tx covered. 
anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I would phone the clinic and enquire, I work for an NHS hospital and our fertility unit buys in donor sperm from Denmark for cycles so there is no longer waits when the couples turn comes up
L x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks, we will see if PCT will fund first and then enquire about that side of things I think. Why can't all clinics/NHS hospitals be like yours L? This set up in our clinic is only available to private patients who are paying anyway, they are a private clinic but we were referred to them as there was no sperm at our local NHS clinic. 

will see what happens. 
Tiny x


----------

